# Dw - Pro Only Special Opportunity



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok chaps i have sorted a great opportunity for one pro to get some great exposure but it will be on one condition that you do mention DW ...

OK I have managed to get the job of official detailer for the rabbit-run ( similar to gumball) that goes April this year .

The Lucky detailer will have to have his own van that must be able to carry water , he will have to supply his own detailing gear and diesel to travel on the trip and will be accompanied by a RR employee.

In return you will get a link on the RR website , be able to give out cards etc on the trip , look after a clientel with more money than sense and their lovely motors which do include Astons, Rarris, lambos and a few SLR's oh and get full accomadtion in five star luxury hotels on the way , food paid for and drinks ..... 

This was televised last year as well ....


Ultimately RR will choose who they want to go once i find out who is interested so if you are then please just post up in here , i will keep this open for week to allow you all to have a think

Bill

UPDATE this information is only to held here on DW!

Day 1 Thursday (compete)

We will all leave from a hotel in Surrey (the same one if they will have us back, we did make a fair amount of noise when we left) So as per last year many will stay at the hotel the night before with the lkocal lot popping down for a drink and a bit of a meet and greet. We will then convoy to Dover and board a ferry.

As we all disembark the ferry it will be go, go, go with our sites firmly fixed on one of the tranquil Swiss lakes. The beauty of this route is that whether you are following a map or sat nav for 90 percent of the journey there is only one logical route, this should keep the four teams fairly close together, therefore more fun.

Day 2 Friday (changed)

After breakfast the four teams will battle it out, destination Monaco. Who will have the best tactics? And who will find the most bunnies? We will all arrive around midday and enjoy lunch at the hotel. This slight change will give us all the opportunity to chill out for the afternoon and give us all plenty of time to check out Monaco. That evening we will all venture out for dinner and then onto a club (for those who fancy it) or a casino, or both.

Day 3 Saturday (am non compete / pm compete)

After breakfast the four teams will be in "non compete mode" and make a huge convoy. The convoy will hug the coast line towards Cannes and then turn right through Mougins and onto the amazing Route Napoleon. We will then pick our way to the Gauge (where Top Gear test drove the red Audi RS4). We will then have lunch together.

After lunch it will be time for a little bit of "old school" Rabbit Run. The rabbit will leave twenty minutes ahead of the hunting pack, destination Lyon. The first ten cars to arrive at the hotel will receive points and these points will be added to their respective teams total.

Before dinner we will have the prize giving. The members of the winning team will all receive a trophy and a £1000 discount voucher (per car) for the 2009 event. As we will be staying right in the heart of Lyon and as we'll be there on a Saturday night it should be buzzing, for those who want to venture out of the hotel.

Day 4 Sunday

After breakfast we will all leave in our teams and once the convoys are on the road an attempt will be made to bring the four teams together. We will all head due north en route Le Tunnel. 

The players so far:

997 turbo
997 x3
rs4 x2
vanquish
sl55
360
430 x 2
c63 clk amg
slr
gallardo
d87 
m3 

to name a few


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

I'd love to be considered please Bill, I've got the power and water on board together with everything else.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Its times like this I wish I was full-time with a van.:wall:


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

great opportunity - would like to be considered if possible!

matt


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Sounds almost too good to be true! Not for me though. Good luck for whoever goes for it.


----------



## TSE (Jul 2, 2007)

Yep sounds good. Please add my name to the list of possibles.

Cheers,

Roy


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I asked the missus; I'm not allowed apparently.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Wonderdetail said:


> I asked the missus; I'm not allowed apparently.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

sounds very interesting and fun... Id be up for this Bill, would also like to be considered if possible


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

i get the feeling that if a certain 'miracle' man puts his name in the hat... he may get the nod...?

Before i put my name in the hat can i ask a few questions?

Any idea on the exact dates yet?
Will you also be joining us Bill or just the chosen detailer and the RR employee?
What will the RR employee be doing on the journey?
What exactly will be required of the detailer? Prep work to all cars before the event? Quick washes along the way?.. all for free i presume in return for some publicity?
I presume there will be places to fill up with water? 400lt is only good for 3 - 4 cars.

How long will the link on the RR site be active?
Never heard of the rabbit run before?? how big is it in reality? No veyrons / Enzos / Carrera GTs?

Those are just some questions that sprung to mind but in theory I'd be interested.

Thanks for arranging this


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

ha, ive just realised that when you said RR you meant Rabbit Run... and there was me thinking Rolls Royce.

If im honest it sounds like a great laugh and a time you will never forget... But i fail to see that the coverage will be all that high profile??


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

looks very interesting, and am sure would be as interesting to do.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

I too like the sound of this and have on board water and power.
Like Nathan can I know:
Dates (password protected on official site)
What they expect
Facilities for refilling with water?...what If my van cant keep up;(
Is the work all in exchange for publicity ie totally FOC?
Tim


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Questions to be anwsered !


Any idea on the exact dates yet? 16th april - 20th ( i think) 
Will you also be joining us Bill or just the chosen detailer and the RR employee? NO i will not be there 
What will the RR employee be doing on the journey?
You will act as a Runner , you leave before the main convey will do some time duties etc and prepare some of the locations for arrival.

What exactly will be required of the detailer? Prep work to all cars before the event? Quick washes along the way?.. all for free i presume in return for some publicity?

Ok quick details, quick washes , screen cleans , wheel washes and just general keeping the cars looking nice No prep work before they go ....

Yes its for free , in return you get ferry / tunnel paid for / Five star accommodation / food and drink ... Get to meet some nice chaps that could turn out to be clients . Advert on the RR site , included on the Dvd i would think, included in the brochure/info pack, be able to give out cards etc ....You pay for diesel and your products ...

I presume there will be places to fill up with water? 400lt is only good for 3 - 4 cars. Yes i asked they are going to arrange to fill at the stopover points , dont think you are expected to carry 400 litres all the time ..

How long will the link on the RR site be active? I presume it will be live until next years event in 2009 
Never heard of the rabbit run before?? how big is it in reality? No veyrons / Enzos / Carrera GTs? IT has been running since 2004 , it was televised last year on Men and motors , its not a gumball type event , Rabbit run is NOT a race, it is an annual five stare car tour that visits amazing destinations via some equally amazing roads and back drops.The have reunion event every year which is hosted and paid for by the organisers last year Soho bars ...
No enzos, no its not a race these chaps go in something that is comfortable and reliable , the chap that has the SLR has 2 and a bentley and a rangie and few others  .... One of the first Ronart Lightings went on the trip in 2004 ....As said these chaps all have some pretty nice metal hidden away at home ...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

jedi-knight83 said:


> i get the feeling that if a certain 'miracle' man puts his name in the hat... he may get the nod...?


I dont think that will happen at all ! I know one of the event organisers personally and he has asked DW to provide the Detailer that will be going on the trip ....


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

List so far then 

Shine on 
Off your marks 
Tse
Gleaming Kleen
Envy valeting
Jedi Knight ??????


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

I dint think ANY of the F/T pros will turn this down. 

I dont envy you having to chose either.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Finerdetails said:


> I dint think ANY of the F/T pros will turn this down.
> 
> I dont envy you having to chose either.


Im not choosing , RR director is :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Yup I'm in but also...
If you have to leave early to set stuff up etc it will be hard graft and wont get much time to enjoy the 5* fun as will be up late doing cars as they'll be in use during the day...even so, count me in!


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

I could live with that sacrifice Tim. Just think of the women!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Envy Valeting said:


> Yup I'm in but also...
> If you have to leave early to set stuff up etc it will be hard graft and wont get much time to enjoy the 5* fun as will be up late doing cars as they'll be in use during the day...even so, count me in!


I dont mean leave early early ... They arrive in say calais , they stop to have a chat for an1hr and you set off with the rabbit ....

When you get to the hotel , you can start as soon as cars arrive ...they dont have Dinner etc until a couple of hrs later after the last car arrives etc

Trust me you will feel part of the crew , RR team will look after you they are really nice chaps


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Would love the opportunity but unfortunately I don't think it would bode well at home at the moment.
Good luck to all of those that are to be considered though.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

ok, I'm in too.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

WHIZZER said:


> Rabbit run is NOT a race, it is an annual five stare car tour that visits amazing destinations via some equally amazing roads and back drops.The have reunion event every year which is hosted and paid for by the organisers last year Soho bars ...
> No enzos, no its not a race these chaps go in something that is comfortable and reliable , the chap that has the SLR has 2 and a bentley and a rangie and few others  .... One of the first Ronart Lightings went on the trip in 2004 ....As said these chaps all have some pretty nice metal hidden away at home ...


So was Gumball Bill 

Best of luck to the "lucky" winner :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

AndyC said:


> So was Gumball Bill
> 
> Best of luck to the "lucky" winner :thumb:


I know but we all know what Gumball is , RR is different you are penalised for going to fast , you have to take pics in areas at set times and not before , they do their racing on say a kart day , its all based on scoring points rather that quickest car there ...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

List so far then 

Shine on 
Off your marks 
Tse
Gleaming Kleen
Envy valeting
Jedi Knight ??????
Finer Details
autotec


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

jedi-knight83 said:


> i get the feeling that if a certain 'miracle' man puts his name in the hat... he may get the nod...?


How could he put his name down I banned him from the site for Gross Misconduct.

He cannot see this section anymore.

Johnny


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> I dont mean leave early early ... They arrive in say calais , they stop to have a chat for an1hr and you set off with the rabbit ....
> 
> When you get to the hotel , you can start as soon as cars arrive ...they dont have Dinner etc until a couple of hrs later after the last car arrives etc
> 
> Trust me you will feel part of the crew , RR team will look after you they are really nice chaps


OK OK fears allayed Bill, I shall be delighted if chosen

LOL at Paul and Johnny!

Tim


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Maria Makita perhaps??

Or Diva with a Depth Gauge??!!!  

BTW Bill wasn't being sarky but Gamball properly knackered the concept of this sort of event - we've been asked to sort insurance for several broadly similar runs and most high street insurers run a mile which is a shame as most who take part aren't arrogant ***** with more money than sense or class.

Personally, I'd say that yes it'll be a lot of hard work but the benefits of having pretty much exclusive access to a group of HNW individuals with decent fleets of cars are worth going that extra bit for :thumb:

On a side note, are you planning to offer any form of DW sponsorship/partnership Bill? (newsletter head on)


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

I am definatly in. The wife said i was silly if i didn't.Could be a good few days for whoever is chosen.:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

AndyC said:


> Maria Makita perhaps??
> 
> Or Diva with a Depth Gauge??!!!
> 
> ...


I know you were 'nt i was trying to get across this is one of the better organised events , i know a few of the people that go on it and it really is a great event

Errr DW .... sponsorship now theres any idea .... I have an idea !


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Keep me posted mate - and sorry to hijack!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes please put my name in also.

First i heard about PD being banned??? Isnt he still a paid subscriber?

what was he banned for?


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

jedi-knight83 said:


> Yes please put my name in also.
> 
> First i heard about PD being banned??? Isnt he still a paid subscriber?
> 
> what was he banned for?


Ssh.....Lucy might be listening


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

nathan come on keep up  .... 

PD did a few silly things that i think he regrets but it broke several DW rules hence the Ban ...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

List so far then 

Shine on 
Off your marks 
Tse
Gleaming Kleen
Envy valeting
Jedi Knight
Finer Details
autotec

Ok im going to forward these to RR and see what they come up with

I have something from DW to go with you as well ....


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Its not Johnnyopolis is it?


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> List so far then
> 
> Shine on
> Off your marks
> ...


Add me to the list.

Sorry for the last response only just seen the post.

How much mileage will my poor old van have to cope with (If choosen)


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Just had a quick look on Google maps, so its only a rough figure, but I reckon that represents around 2000 miles.


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

Shine On said:


> Just had a quick look on Google maps, so its only a rough figure, but I reckon that represents around 2000 miles.


Beat me to it, was just working it out. In my van it will cost about £300 give or take a few pounds plus all the spending money. I reckon you are looking at the best part of £700 quid for the event.:thumb:


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Autotec said:


> Beat me to it, was just working it out. In my van it will cost about £300 give or take a few pounds plus all the spending money. I reckon you are looking at the best part of £700 quid for the event.:thumb:


That's also a lot of miles to chuck at a van.

Some might not make it back :lol:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

That would be embarrasing wouldn't it, have the van crap out half way round!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

The shame of hitching in a Veyron, Porsche or Lambo....I could live with it, but would miss my "work" gear!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Autotec said:


> Beat me to it, was just working it out. In my van it will cost about £300 give or take a few pounds plus all the spending money. I reckon you are looking at the best part of £700 quid for the event.:thumb:


its going to cost £700!?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Stuff me that souns cool, and you know my vans fly and quite fast now  well for a van

Please consider me

And i dont mind the out lay, and my van would easy do those miles  just not at the same speed as others


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

List so far then 

Shine on 
Off your marks 
Tse
Gleaming Kleen
Envy valeting
Jedi Knight
Finer Details
autotec
DPN
James B 

Ok im going to forward these to RR and see what they come up with

I have something from DW to go with you as well ....


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Autotec said:


> Beat me to it, was just working it out. In my van it will cost about £300 give or take a few pounds plus all the spending money. I reckon you are looking at the best part of £700 quid for the event.:thumb:


Its just your Diesel , you shouldnt spend much on anything else .... As accomodation , Dinners and Drinks etc should all be taken care off ....

It will cost you for shampoo ( maybe a bottle ) and some QD .....

Trip is down to monaco and then back so i would gauge 1500- 2000 miles ...


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> Its just your Diesel , you shouldnt spend much on anything else .... As accomodation , Dinners and Drinks etc should all be taken care off ....
> 
> It will cost you for shampoo ( maybe a bottle ) and some QD .....
> 
> Trip is down to monaco and then back so i would gauge 1500- 2000 miles ...


How many cars a day would the lucky guy have to turn around


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

DPN said:


> That's also a lot of miles to chuck at a van.
> 
> Some might not make it back :lol:


I should hope my van makes it back, It has only got 9000 miles on it and have just had it chipped and put on a rolling road and we are nudging the 170bhp mark. It is much better going up hills when it is fully loaded and it scares the crap out of the little boy racers.:thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

DPN said:


> How many cars a day would the lucky guy have to turn around


I spoke to Craig from RR last night and its 25 cars that will need cleaning the first night before they set off and then each night as they arrive.

Thats ALOT of car to get through.. lets just say a basic wheel clean, pre foam, shampoo and rinse, dry and glass.

You would be hard pushed to get that done in 15-20 mins... x 25!

Sounding a bit like a 2 man job really??


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

If not more than 2! Kinda reminds me of the z y m o l + pistonheads dilemma.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

jedi-knight83 said:


> I spoke to Craig from RR last night and its 25 cars that will need cleaning the first night before they set off and then each night as they arrive.
> 
> Thats ALOT of car to get through.. lets just say a basic wheel clean, pre foam, shampoo and rinse, dry and glass.
> 
> ...


agree, alot of work for one man


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

jedi-knight83 said:


> I spoke to Craig from RR last night and its 25 cars that will need cleaning the first night before they set off and then each night as they arrive.
> 
> Thats ALOT of car to get through.. lets just say a basic wheel clean, pre foam, shampoo and rinse, dry and glass.
> 
> ...


Nathan , I have been speaking to RR for a while now ... There are some people on the Run that dont want their cars touched as they look after themselves and i have it on good faith that you can only do what you can do ... TBH i think its not the job for you !


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Right i think we have enough names to put forward now .... i have given RR a few options having a second team to help on the arrival night etc at the hotel so im locking this thread until i hear some more info


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I will try and post an update but it seems there are a few spanners flying around in the works .....


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

For those that are interested a bit about what RR 2007 was like 

Rabbit Run 2007 adventure will be shown on ITV 4 this Thursday (7th) at 11:45pm


----------

